# منجم السكرى وهستريا الذهب المصرى



## Ahmed Ab (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*نجم السُكَّرِيْ* هو منجم ذهب في منطقة جبل السكري الواقعة في صحراء النوبة (جزء من الصحراء الشرقية)، 30 كم جنوبي مرسى علم في محافظة البحر الأحمرالمصرية. تستغلّه «شركة السكري» وهي شركة مشتركة ما بين هيئة الثروة المعدنية (وزارة البترول والثروة المعدنية المصرية) و«سنتامين مصر» الّتي يملكها القطاع الخاص مصري، بعدما استحوذت على الشركة المستغلّة سابقاً «الشركة الفرعونية لمناجم الذهب». ويعتبر منجم مصر الأوّل للذهب في العصر الحديث، ولهذه الصناعة مجال للتوسّع في مصر. كما أنّ مصر كانت معروفة قديماً كمصدر للذهب، وتُظْهِر أحد أقدم الخرائط المتوفّرة منجماً في ذات الموقع
وهذا فيديو وثائقى عن المنجم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3EW11P5liA
كما يقولون لو استخرج كل مخزون المنجم ووزع على المصريين سيكون نصيب كل فرد واحد مليون وخمسين الف دولار مع العلم بان عدد الشعب المصرى 80 مليون -- هل هذه حماقات وان كان غير ذلك فكيف نبنى به بلدنا الحبيبه مصر
http://www.facebook.com/mine.Gold.Alsekry

انتاج المنجم
بدأ إنتاج الذهب متأخرّاً بسبب مشكلة في مواد المفرقعات‏، فأنتجت أوّل سبيكة تجريبيّة في عام ٢٠٠٩، وبدأ الإنتاج في ذلك العام بمعدّل ٣٠ ألف أونصة في السنة، وكان حينها قد تمّ حفر ١,٦٠٠ حفرة إلى قلب التراكم البالغة كمّيّته ١٢ مليون أونصة. وازداد الإنتاج خلال عام ٢٠١٠ إلى ٢٠٠ ألف أونصة في السنة بصورة منتظمة. ومن المتوقّع أن يكون محتوى الذهب ٢ غرام في كلّ طن مستخرج. كما تمّ العثور على تراكم آخر من المتوقّع إستغلاله، ومأمول أن يكون حصاده ما بين ٥ و١٠ غرام في كلّطن مستخرج. ومن المتوقّع أن تتزايد حتى تصل إلى ٥٠٠ ألف أوقية في السنوات المقادمة.


هل السكرى هو منجم الذهب الوحيد فى مصر
الاجابه بالتاكيد لا 
ففي ضوء النجاح الذي تحقق في منجمي السكري وحمش عرضت الهيئة المصرية للثروة المعدنية‏9‏ مناطق للبحث والاستغلال للذهب والمعادن المصاحبة في الصحراء الشرقية والغربية وتم ترسية ثماني مناطق علي شركات من جنسيات مختلفة ومن المتوقع أن تقود هذه الاتفاقيات إلي اكتشافات جديدة للذهب‏.‏ ونظرا لنجاح نموذج اتفاقيات البحث عن الذهب ستقوم هيئة الثروة المعدنية بتكراره علي خامات اخري معدنية بما يكفل استغلال ثروة مصر المعدنية‏.‏
وهذا فيديو جرافيك 3 دى للتعرف على مقدار وحجم الذهب فى السكرى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdadoK-bsAI

ومن هنا نتسال اساله كثيره 
- هل هناك فساد فى السكرى ام لا .
- هل الرئيس المخلوع السابق كان له يد فى منجم السكرى .
- اين يذهب الذهب المستخرج .
- هل الاقتصاد المصرى المهزوز حاليا يستفيد من هذا الذهب .


كل هذه الاسئله واكثر منها يمكن ان تكون غامضه او سريه 
فكثيرون يقولون اننا لا نملك الموارد لبناء دوله قويه فما هذه الموارد التى نراها ولا نعرف نستغلها مثل قناه السويس التى كان يذهب ايرادها على الرئيس المخلوع - المنجم المذكور سابقا - والطاقات البشريه العملاقه - ونهر النيل الذى لا يوجد مثيل له فى المنطقه باكملها - ومناجم اخرى يمكن ان نكون لا نعرف عنها شيىء - والسياحه المصريه العملاقه والكثير والكثير 
فهل ستصبح مصر دوله عظمى بشعبها ومواردها


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------

